# Looks like stuck shed on base of tail



## chitodadon (Oct 6, 2012)

Wat to do.it looks like Godzilla has a stuck she on the base of his tail but only in the lines of his tail but I can barely see it should I worry or not and wat to do please someone help

Sent from my LG-P999 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Deac77 (Oct 6, 2012)

Kirby has the same think one section is stuck it's like one link I've been soaking and everything idk how to help it along


----------



## chitodadon (Oct 6, 2012)

Yea I been doing the same thing I don't.know wat to do it's not bothering him it's weird because his tail base is smaller than the rest of his tail by a lil bit

Sent from my LG-P999 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Deac77 (Oct 6, 2012)

Same that one link that has the shed is smaller than the rest his whole tail is about to shed again maybe ill get some shed ease from Petsmart


----------



## chitodadon (Oct 6, 2012)

Olive oil

Sent from my LG-P999 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Deac77 (Oct 6, 2012)

Did it work?


----------



## chitodadon (Oct 6, 2012)

Didn't try but that's wat I was told

Sent from my LG-P999 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Deac77 (Oct 6, 2012)

Well ill be trying it tomorrow


----------



## Bubblz Calhoun (Oct 6, 2012)

_Wring it. When they're shedding, after a warm bath I use a damp towel (wrapped around) to wring their tail, toes too at times to make sure it all comes off. It takes some getting use to since alot of them don't like being touched around the base of the tail but they get use to it. _


----------



## Deac77 (Oct 7, 2012)

They don't drop the tail? I'm terrified Kirby will drop it


----------



## Bubblz Calhoun (Oct 7, 2012)

_As long as you're not too rough and trying to restrain them at the same time they're freaking out they shouldn't drop it. Tail dropping is practically a last resort defense mechanism. When they feel threatened, are cornered and or restrained they drop their tail when it's grabbed. It's not something they want to do, it takes a lot of time and resources to grow it back. So when they do drop it there's a reason for it and it's usually fear or stress related. Also it's usually somewhere along the last 3/4's or 1/2 of the tail that they'll drop. It's never as high as the base where they store fat, that's too much of an important resource to loose. I can't remember but I think they have fracture points (or something like that) in their tail for just that purpose. Which is one reason why people use the base of the tail for support and restraint when holding larger tegus, they either can't or won't drop it.

Try it after a warm bath, they're more relaxed and the shed is soft and easier to remove. You can start with your fingers and see how it reacts or a towel. 

Start from the base of the tail, wrap your hand or a damp towel around it with a little pressure not much, just enough for friction. 

Then twist your wrist back and fourth down the tail adjusting for size as you go. Towards the end you can just roll it between your fingers.

You may get a few huffs or even a tail whip in the beginning (depending on the gu) but they usually relax once the shed starts to come off and they figure out what's going on.

If they don't like baths, and your gu is use to roaming you can do it while they're basking or just laying around some where. 

Helping them shed is another way of bonding, getting them use to being handle and touched in places they're not use to or like to be touched. It's an uncomfortable stage so it doesn't take much for them to put one plus one together when you're helping them out.

It's something I picked up with my first gu and have done it with everyone since. Even with snakes I've gotten with stuck sheds, I usually don't wring them though. Just wrap them in a warm damp towel with their head out and let them slide through it._


----------



## chitodadon (Oct 7, 2012)

Thank u I will try

Sent from my LG-P999 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Deac77 (Oct 7, 2012)

Thanks bubblze


----------



## chitodadon (Oct 8, 2012)

Don't know if its a good enough pic

Sent from my LG-P999 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Bubblz Calhoun (Oct 8, 2012)

_I see it, that ring needs to come off. Even if you can just work on a small section down the middle of it like a zipper. Sometimes when they're in growth spurts they shed back to back and the tail is the last thing to go so they end up with more than one layer. Also the hardest to remove with all the scale ridges and crevasses it has compared to the rest of their body. _


----------



## Deac77 (Oct 8, 2012)

Yea I think that's what's happened to Kirby he's shedding again already


----------



## chitodadon (Oct 8, 2012)

So wat to do

Sent from my LG-P999 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## chitodadon (Oct 12, 2012)

Now it looks like I see a little blood by where the stuck shed is. I'm getting nervous and want to fix it so wat to do

Sent from my LG-P999 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Deac77 (Oct 12, 2012)

I just gave baths daily and then did what bubblez said and it worked I've also heard you can put cod liver oil on their food to help with sheds


----------



## chitodadon (Oct 12, 2012)

Thank u

Sent from my LG-P999 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Deac77 (Oct 12, 2012)

No problem! I'm hope it works I also upped the humidity in the tank


----------



## chitodadon (Oct 12, 2012)

Yea I got a screen top tank so.keep.humidity up OS hard as hell today I put olive oil on his tail he got mad everytine I touched it and lifted his tail he been grouchy for two days the weather here in NY is cold and rainy

Sent from my LG-P999 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Deac77 (Oct 12, 2012)

I put plexi over the screen top (on the part with the lights I left it open) holds humidity awesomely


----------



## chitodadon (Oct 14, 2012)

I have a garbage nag on top I don't have plexi

Sent from my LG-P999 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Bubblz Calhoun (Oct 14, 2012)

_Foil is another option. I wouldn't use anything flammable or melts easily around the lights._


----------



## chitodadon (Oct 15, 2012)

Ok will try

Sent from my LG-P999 using Tapatalk 2


----------

